# "Fun with tarantulas" pictures



## P. Novak (Aug 23, 2007)

Found some old army soldier toys in the shed, and decided to snap a quick pic of my _Brachypelma smithi_ having fun with them  












Do any of you guys have any pictures of your Ts having fun


----------



## asa (Aug 25, 2007)

Ha ha ha... 
Funny idea.

Very nice smithi!


----------



## Phil Hall (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice pics, I might try something similar soon !


----------



## dtknow (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok...so one guy is throwing up his hands in disgust and the other is trying to end the victims misery?


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 25, 2007)

Now you just nned a small model city, and have giant tarantula attacks pics


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 25, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Ok...so one guy is throwing up his hands in disgust and the other is trying to end the victims misery?


Haha well actually I realized he wasn't aiming the gun in the right place and I tried taking more pics, but the_ B.smithi_ wouldn't have it.

Add some of your own pictures if you guys want.


----------



## MclarenF1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Those are cool pics. I have a couple on my camera that I'll post when I get a chance.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 25, 2007)

haha nice


----------



## robbie (Aug 25, 2007)

workin on my pics, just can't find the old G.I. Joes..      lol good idea. pretty spider:worship:


----------



## MclarenF1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright, finally got my pics loaded.






















I'm on ur computer, checkin' ur threadz!


----------



## pedro041484 (Sep 9, 2007)

nice t :worship:


----------



## Dev (Sep 9, 2007)

who will win? grammostola vs lasiodora

View attachment 65095


View attachment 65096


View attachment 65097


----------



## Yuki (Sep 9, 2007)

Haha the Ts with the swords are great.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL! Keep these coming.


----------



## tin man (Sep 9, 2007)

great pics, next is gonna be a godzilla, am i right


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha great pictures!  

Your _G.aureostriata_ is trying to give my _B.smithi_ a hug... aww


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 12, 2007)

I love this thread! What a great idea. I really had a good laugh looking at these pics!

Jen


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 12, 2007)

Fun pictures.  This would make for a great halloween photo contest.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 19, 2007)

A lion encounters a huge mutant tarantula













Don't feed your tarantulas mice












Air strike called in.






And thanks much to Rico the aureostriata for his cooperation!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

Haha finnaly someone takes out Pickachu! I hated that thing!


----------

